# knitting and crochet classes



## sriarun

hi all,
i have just moved into dubai from india and i live in albarsha area,can anyone helpme in finding a place where they teach crochet and knitting,i wont mind embroidery also,i dont know any basic of these courses im looking for a place where they teach from basic,
thank u


----------



## Elphaba

There is a place called Craftland on the beach road that hold classes.


----------



## sriarun

*thank you*

thank you so much


----------

